# Firefighter In Training : P/RR/S Journal



## StFlorian (May 30, 2006)

New guy here, lurked awhile, and now finally joinned.  I graduated the Schoolcraft Fire  Academy in Garden City, MI about a month ago.  I was in pretty good shape leaving there (PT evey morning helps).  But since leaving, I've just slacked out, havent been to the gym in ages, and have decided to do a "little" transformation using the P/RR/S techniques.

So heres the stats

Former fat kid (I lost over 140lbs of fat my junior/senior year of highschool, I've never really done cardio..  EVER, just circuit training and alot of powerlifting), then bulked up, cut down, went to school, got in good shape, partied too much after school got out and now need to get back in shape.

Age: 20
Weight: 200
Height: 5'9"
BF% Guesstimate: 16-17%
Goals:  Get to single digit bf%, increase endurance, maintain strength.

Schedule:
3days lifting w/ 10-15mins light cardio at end of every workout
cardio 2-3days depending on my schedule

I cant really pick which days to do what now, I'm taking my EMT class days a week now along with working full time, so I can only workout, when I have time?  

Posting first workout when I get back from the gym.

   Wish me luck


----------



## StFlorian (May 30, 2006)

*workout 1*

Chest/Back

Rack DL 
135x10,10 Warm Up 
225x8,6,6

DB Pullover50x12 WU 
70x10,8,6
Cable Row w/ Tri pulldown rope
80x10,8

Reverse Pushup
bodyweight x10,10

Butterfly Machine
60x12 warmup
120x10,10

DB Bench
50x10 WU
60x10,10,8

Cable X-Over
60x12
80x8,8

15mins on Stat. Bike

Summary:  First workout in a long time, I'm gonna be feeling it tomarrow.  Diet's been good all day, I'm heading up to Buffalo Wild Wings to watch the tigers game, maybe get a few wings and a salad or so 
Didnt follow gopro's workout exactly, my gym has limited equipment and I dont feel like waiting for other people  
I have class till 1 tomarrow, working at 2:30-11pm, hopefully going to get a run in after class then make it to work real fast, idk, we'll see how the day goes.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2006)

Heya flame head!  glad to see another fireman around these parts!  I've been a fireman for several years now and I love it!  I'm sure you will to!

EMT class eh?  I'm taking the same thing...my cert ran up so i need to re-take the class.

Best of luck with the workouts!  Prrs is a great system and its worked for me for close to 2 years now!  I'll def be stopping in more often!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya flame head!  glad to see another fireman around these parts!  I've been a fireman for several years now and I love it!  I'm sure you will to!
> 
> EMT class eh?  I'm taking the same thing...my cert ran up so i need to re-take the class.
> 
> Best of luck with the workouts!  Prrs is a great system and its worked for me for close to 2 years now!  I'll def be stopping in more often!



Brokeback Firestation?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Brokeback Firestation?


 

One problem florian...you took my smiley face....thats how I figured out where my journal was without reading every one now I see yours and mine standing out...for sure I'll be in here alot now you damn bastard


----------



## StFlorian (May 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya flame head!  glad to see another fireman around these parts!  I've been a fireman for several years now and I love it!  I'm sure you will to!
> 
> EMT class eh?  I'm taking the same thing...my cert ran up so i need to re-take the class.
> 
> Best of luck with the workouts!  Prrs is a great system and its worked for me for close to 2 years now!  I'll def be stopping in more often!



not exactly one yet, I'm fresh out of the academy, but its the best in my state so I got quite a eye opener.  I have my first interview with my local department next tuesday, I know half the people there so I've got some good chances 

EMT class hasn't been much yet, just somewhat basic science and CPR is all I've really dwelled into so far.  But I've got my clinicals next week too, so I guess I'll have to see how I do.

The PRRS workouts are startin out good, I had to switch them up to fit my schedule but I felt pretty damn good yesterday 



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> One problem florian...you took my smiley face....thats how I figured out where my journal was without reading every one now I see yours and mine standing out...for sure I'll be in here alot now you damn bastard



It shall be war for the smiley then, lol.
As for visiting, no problem man, I had quite a few people checking out my old journals on another board, up until I was banned  for calling their sites workouts simple  isolation lifts and nothing more 
Starting to see this board actually knows what their talking about and can take a bloody joke


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2006)

Heya man no worries I'm sure you'll do fine!

Yea EMT class is slow to start but once you move along it gets good.  They cert you in 15/2 or 30/2 cpr?  Are you taking an accelerated coarse or just like 2 nights a week?

Sux to hear about the last boards....people here know their stuff and there is nothing better then a little ball busting heh!


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man no worries I'm sure you'll do fine!
> 
> Yea EMT class is slow to start but once you move along it gets good.  They cert you in 15/2 or 30/2 cpr?  Are you taking an accelerated coarse or just like 2 nights a week?
> 
> Sux to hear about the last boards....people here know their stuff and there is nothing better then a little ball busting heh!



Thanks  
But I learned the 15/2 CPR when I was in HS and again in the Fire Acad, but I guess just recently they switched to the 30/2 CPR, dont know how long ago it was, just guessing  My class is somewhat accelerated (least for my school), its 8am-noon 3 days a week for 3months + 60hrs in the field, the class generally is 4months but its 3 just because its a summer class.
Theres other places around me that do it in a few weeks or one day a week for a few months but dont offer college credit.
And now I'm rambling, excuse me I've had too many cups of coffee and need to go back to work


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2006)

StFlorian said:
			
		

> Thanks
> But I learned the 15/2 CPR when I was in HS and again in the Fire Acad, but I guess just recently they switched to the 30/2 CPR, dont know how long ago it was, just guessing  My class is somewhat accelerated (least for my school), its 8am-noon 3 days a week for 3months + 60hrs in the field, the class generally is 4months but its 3 just because its a summer class.
> Theres other places around me that do it in a few weeks or one day a week for a few months but dont offer college credit.
> And now I'm rambling, excuse me I've had too many cups of coffee and need to go back to work


Well be prepared within the next year or two to have to take another cpr class.  30/2 is the new protocol I was the first class in the country to take it and its really retarded!

As for emt class thats not bad....I do 4 days a week for 4 hours each day.  Its a 2 month accelerated course...not easy but I prefere it over the 6 month 2nights a week one!


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well be prepared within the next year or two to have to take another cpr class.  30/2 is the new protocol I was the first class in the country to take it and its really retarded!
> 
> As for emt class thats not bad....I do 4 days a week for 4 hours each day.  Its a 2 month accelerated course...not easy but I prefere it over the 6 month 2nights a week one!



Did you think the 15/2 was more effective or not liking more CPR classes?

Same here, theres another place that does it for like 1months 2-3days a week but its **12** hours a day and I was thinking, alright, I like getting this done fast but thats a little ridiculous.

I'm just not looking forward to the national registry, all the medics I know bitch about how long it takes to get through it all, mainly the paperwork, but that may just be because we're all just a bunch of impatient bastards


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 1, 2006)

StFlorian said:
			
		

> Did you think the 15/2 was more effective or not liking more CPR classes?
> 
> Same here, theres another place that does it for like 1months 2-3days a week but its **12** hours a day and I was thinking, alright, I like getting this done fast but thats a little ridiculous.
> 
> I'm just not looking forward to the national registry, all the medics I know bitch about how long it takes to get through it all, mainly the paperwork, but that may just be because we're all just a bunch of impatient bastards


To be honest with ya...many of the rules go out thre window with a working code!  If you in an ambulance and you have your tools its non stop compressions and ventilation...you will have an oral or nasal airway in place so you wont need to hold and airway open.  All you do is hook up a BVM and start pumpin at a steady rate.

But if your just a bystandard doing cpr 30/2 makes more sense IMHO.

12 hours a day is to much...it tough to read that much in between days ya know!  

The national is a pain in the ass...they change crap around for different states etc ect...and the questions they ask are just bullshit!  Plus it takes longer to get your cert A) b/c its more hours and b) b/c the paper work takes forever!!!  I know my state (NJ) is getting away from it...I'm the last class to get the nationals standards...after me it will only be state certs for jersey!


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 1, 2006)

*Shoulders & Arms*

*Shoulders*
DB Press 
35x10 45x8 WU
55x8,6,6

Side Cable Laterals
60x8,8,6

DB Shrugs
60x15,12,11

*Tri's*
OH DB Tricep Extension
50x12 WU
60x10,8,8

Bent over cable extension
80x12
100x10,6

Tri Pulldown w/ v-bar
100x8,8,6

*Biceps*
DB Curls
30x12,10,8

Preachers
30x12,10,8

Hammer Curls
30x8,8,6

10mins on stair machine : 151cals

Summary:  Good workout.  Took a little longer than I had wanted to because of my gym's limited equipment and large amounts of cardio bunnies who think dumbells are fun to stack and make objects out of (wtf...) but overall good.  I'm heading to sleep, class at 8 and I've gotta be up by 5:30


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 5, 2006)

Tomarrows Game Plan

Deadlift
135x10,10 WU
185x8
225x8,6
245x8

BB overhand row
75x15
135x15,12

DB Pullover
60x15,14,12

Dips
BWx12
-60 BWx15

Incline machine press
90x15 WU
145x8
165x8

Flat cable flyes (weight is combined; 100=50/side)
100x10
80x12

Cable X-Over (weight is combined; 100=50/side)
80x15,12

Summary:  Fast w/o went a little lighter after the rows.  Had my Fire interview at 7 today so I had to be quick.  It went pretty good and so did this workout 
Backs a little sore from sleep, so it was a little weak, last few reps of the rows hurt a little but w/e


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 7, 2006)

Tomarrow's Delts & Arms, here's the plan

- Smith Military press...3 x 6-8
- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12
- Shoulder Rolls - 2 x 150
- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
- Concentration curl...1 x 10-12
- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12

Other stuff:  Fire interview went great.  I talked to some friends on the same department, and they said I did rather well   In fact I'm meeting with the Chief tomarrow/today at 3:30 so hope it all goes well, because if not, I'm going to tear apart my gym


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 8, 2006)

Good News:  I just saved a shitload on car car insurance to switching to..

Actually I just got hired at my local Fire Deptartment.  Starting OJT next week after all my physicals and shit


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

OJT  Officer training?


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 9, 2006)

yup, their putter me through Fire Officer 1 & 2, and maybe 3 if I do "well" 
Just because I went to the academy they all did


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats kewl!

Here in jersey they modified it to FF1 & FF2 them officer training.  But those are all a must take once you get hired...even if you have taken them all like I have.  Once I get hired I will have to take them all over again!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Brokeback Firestation?


HA! DB...YOU just got OWNED...HARD!

Hey Sean:   


Hey St- See that your stats are near to mine: height / weight. Will keep checking in to see how you are doing.
Congrats on the new career.
I've seen Backdraft and Ladder 49....that's my contribution...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've seen Backdraft and Ladder 49....that's my contribution...


Only thing those movies where good for was getting fireman laid!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

...don't forget about how to properly button up your jacket to protect yourself. That tidbit of info could just maybe save some one somewhere...


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats kewl!
> 
> Here in jersey they modified it to FF1 & FF2 them officer training.  But those are all a must take once you get hired...even if you have taken them all like I have.  Once I get hired I will have to take them all over again!



lol, sounds like one of the people I went to the academy with.  She failed it the first time (we have a obstacle course thats a little more then "hard" and you must pass it to graduate - she didnt), then came back and did it and graduated.  She got hired by a large city Dept out here and they sent her right back because its what they do for all new hires.  9 weeks of the academy.. 3 times..  I'd be sick of it 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey St- See that your stats are near to mine: height / weight. Will keep checking in to see how you are doing.
> Congrats on the new career.
> I've seen Backdraft and Ladder 49....that's my contribution...



Thanks  



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Only thing those movies where good for was getting fireman laid!



Even when you in the Academy    

Anyways  of this lovely journal.

I've been slackin in the gym, time wise anyways.  I finally got a set schedule with the station and my other job, and school lol, so now I have a solid 2 hour block Mon-W-F to devote to the gym and PWO drinks & meals (something I've been having a problem with) and I'm really going to buckle down on the nutrition.  Last night a few buddies and myself all celebrated me becoming their new probie/bitch and sat around a bonfire and got wasted    good iniation haha  
but all that nice stuff going to come to a halt.  I quit smokin cigs a month or so ago, had a few last night and dont remember how I even started..

Tomarrow, I'm going for my first run of the year, weathers finally becoming nice and I bought some new running shoes, so I may as well try them out


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

StFlorian said:
			
		

> celebrated me becoming their new probie/bitch and sat around a bonfire and got wasted


reminds me of a joke.
If you were camping with a friend...and woke up the next morning...with your pants down, your butt sore and vaseline was smeared everywhere....would you tell anybody?

Wanna go camping next weekend???   

remember that story next time they invite you out into the woods!


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 20, 2006)

Gym membership ran out, haven't had the cash to renew it until today 

I've been doing cardio & calisthenics(sp?) for the past week or so, Today will be the first day back (again). 
Strength might be a little ways down, but shit happens.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

It happens keep on truckin!


----------



## StFlorian (Jul 13, 2006)

Talk about busy...  Wow, I'm really starting to get a grasp on this "growing up" thing, its not that fun, I just want to be a toys'r'us kid 
Anyways, been doing cardio calistethics the past week or so, times been a problem, monday was another day back in the gym, heres the workout

Mondays workdout (Chest, Delts & traps)

BB Inc Bench
95x15,12 WU
135x20,18,15

DB Flat Bench
55x8
45x12,10

Cable Xover
80x25,21,18

Upright Row
145x10,8
110x12

CB Laterals (SLLLLOOWWW TEMPO) supersetted with shoulder rolls
15x12 + 30SR's  x2

Shrugs
155x25,20,15 + 30sec static

Overview:  bleh another first day back, sore as hell, and had to clean the firehouse after I got done, I was a bit tired  

Today is Back & Hamstrings with maybe some calves, idk, we'll see when I get back


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

In my opinion I would do less tri and bi work. I wouldnt go over 5 working sets for each. But hey thats just my opinion. The thing I like is how you got exactly what you are going to do the day before you go into the gym, looks nice.


----------

